# Decent rifle under 400 and cheap decent scopes!



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey guys im looking for a decent rifle under 400 dollars that would be able to take down deer, coyotes, hog, and other things. Im pretty set on either the 270. or the 30-06. Anyone know of a rifle under 400 bucks?


----------



## WOLFGANG (Feb 19, 2006)

hello gooseboy look in my post "package gun shootoff."alot of other shooters and hunters gave me excellent advice on some nice affordable rifles.and which ones i should be skeptical about buying.good luck.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey thanks i looked at that right after i made this thread and the Mossberg looks good. I dont know about scopes though because i cant find any websights that have the MSRP of the scopes.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I wouldn't advise you to buy the Mossberg rifle. It is a direct copy of the Raptor rifle. A company that went out of business some time ago, seems like Mossberg bought the company and machinery. Raptor rifles had a reputation for terriable accuray and poor reliability. For the money I would rather have the Savage 110 Package than the Raptor, and keep in muind that I am by no means a Savage fan.

For a good cost effective rifle it is hard to beat a Remington 700 ADL synthetic, I have had a number of these over the years they were all excellant shooters, the best a .243 would shoot 1/2 inch MOA at 150 yards, and the worst a .257 Roberts would still print 2 inches at 100 yards.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you're going to get a Remington 700 ADL you had better hurry. They discontinued the ADL in 2004.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Go with a Savage you'll get a great rifle at a decent price.

Scopes: sorry IMO decent and cheap should not be used in the same sentence when referring to glass. A decent scope will cost nearly as much as the rifle, a good scope will cost as much as the rifle and a great scope will cost several times what the rifle will cost.

huntin1


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey sorry guys but can you list some of the prices of the rifles listed i cant find them. Thanks!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

A remington model 710 package with scope only costs $350. I used to have on and loved it. It comes in .270 and probably 30-06. The 270 is a great caliber :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I heard the scope and rifle suck though.

My friend told me i can get a Savage Stevens or something for 300 bucks is this true?


----------

